# Jazz Draft



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

3rd pick on an inexperienced euroteen? Really? The Jazz are destined to be forever a lottery team. Wow.

And Jimmer goes ten to Sacramento (via Milwaulkie)? Thats probably fair enough.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I also question the #3 pick. I hope this kid is what all the "experts" say he his. 
I love the Burks pick at 12 though. I think this kid has potential to be a great NBA player. 
I'm glad the Kings are getting Jimmer thats atleast 3 games a year to watch him against the Jazz. I think he will do good with that team.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think they nailed it, they got the best available players in my opinion. I think Enes could be very good, not Dirk good, but better than Memo for sure. I think that is about as good as they could have done with this week set of players this year in the draft. Glad to see Jimmer go to the Kings, I think he will do well there.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the pick! He's a big guy, with good hands, and he will fit in well with the players the Jazz currently have signed. The Jazz needed size, or they'll keep getting their butts handed to them by the likes of Dallas, LA, and San Antonio. 

I would have liked to see them get more of a shooter at #12 though. Burks seems like he has a lot of upsides, but his one glaring downside as a SG is his lack of range. The Jazz need that, and hopefully they can go out and find a 3rd or 4th year pro in free-agency who can fit the bill, or even trade for one. They have some pieces to work with, so hopefully KOC won't miss a good opportunity should it present itself.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I also thought the Jazz picked well. No way should they have picked Jimmer with the #3 pick. I thought it should either be Kanter, or Knight. Knight dropped further than I thought and with what was available at 12, I really think they made a perfect choice. I was hoping they would grab burks. 

I think they picked the best available talent at their picks and also filled positions that needed help. It will be fun to see how it turns out.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Which one of our big men do we trade to get the shooter we need ? It's gonna happen


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm not judging either pick yet. We haven't seen enough of Kanter to make a call. Kanter is a big teenager. He'll definitely need a few years to mature and learn the NBA game. 

Put another 20 lbs. of muscle on Burks and a year of shooting under Horny's tutelage and he could be awfully good. Burks has the moves, the handle, the speed, and excellent court vision and pass making skills. He's thin for the NBA and his shot is too shallow. Much has been made of his 29% three point percentage, but nobody's talking about his 50% shooting from the floor. That's John Stockton-esque! In fact, there were seven seasons in Stockton's career when he shot lower than 50% from the field. 

I'm saying let's give Burks a couple of years to bulk up and work on his long range shooting. He might be a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Which one of our big men do we trade to get the shooter we need ? It's gonna happen


It pains me to say it, but honestly, I think Millsap will be the one to go. I really like Paul, and the game he brings, but it makes more sense to trade him than anyone else. He's undersized when compared to Favors and Jefferson, and since he is such a prized player to have on your team, he's a big bargaining chip. This means if they do put him on the table, they'll be able to bring in a really good 2 guard.

I would almost rather see the Jazz trade Jefferson though. He's a bit of a liability defensively (where Millsap is not, save his size) and he could be a big enough piece to bring in a good 2 as well. Only downside to that is you're giving up size for scoring. Jefferson offers size and scoring.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Chaser, I think you're right, but I wish it wasn't so. Millsap is undersized, but he has already proved that he can outwork anyone and is a great player who can score (17+ ppg last season). And I like his consistency vs. Jefferson. I really like him and hope the Jazz keep him around. Jefferson shows some promise, but I was not too impressed with him at the beginning of the year last year, he started doing better later on, offensively at least, but we'll see what that equates to next season.

This is all said anticipating Favors developing into a great player.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Packfish said:


> Which one of our big men do we trade to get the shooter we need ? It's gonna happen


I'm not sure the Jazz want to shop a big just yet. Our current bigs are Millsap, Jefferson, Favors, Kanter and Okur. (The sideshow called Fez was purposefully omitted) The jury is still definitely out as to whether Okur will return to anywhere near the form he was or even return to servicability at all next season. Favors and Kanter are still teenagers. Millsap can play the small forward position in many matchups. (AK may be gone as a FA)  For next season at least, I would say start Millsap and Jefferson at PF and C or even some jumbo lineups with Millsap, Jefferson, and Favors/Kanter, along with usual substitution rotations and bring on the two young guys along slowly. If Okur is servicable, maybe move him. Then the year following, maybe move Millsap if the young guns have progressed sufficiently.

FWIW, I thought that the draft was decent, although I too would have liked to have a shooter instead of a slasher (Burks) as the #12.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I give the Jazz an A on this draft. There is a reason Kanter was rated the #3 pick on nearly every mock draft board and the Jazz picked him right where he was predicted to go. He is not another Fezz or Doofus-Koufus. He is not even another Okur who has given the Jazz plenty of value until he got injured. Kanter has some serious athleticisim and he loves to play in the paint. Check out his highlights on youtube. The guy can dunk it from 2 feet in front of the free throw line, and he moves up and down the court really fast. He has some really good moves in the paint and even has a nice outside shot like Okur. I think the Jazz may have gotten the best player in the draft and the Cavs and T-Wolves may soon regret passing on him.

Burks is a tougher one to read. He is super athletic and quick but the Jazz already have several players at the 2/3 spot who are as well. He could be the next Bryon Russell or the next Morris Almond. We will just have to wait and see. But picking at #12 is always going to be a roll of the dice and I think the Jazz got the best player still on the board. 

Its just a shame the Jimmer went #10 but I knew he was not going to be there at #12 after seeing how well he did in the combine and in his individual team workouts. I think landing with the Kings will be really good for him and he will get a chance to play right away. The only thing I worry about is whether he will be able to live up to the expectations that are being placed on him by the Kings owners and fans who are looking at him to save the franchise and keep the team in Sacramento. Thats a lot to put on anyone's shoulders.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Milsap amd Jeffereson are very good players- but they do not seem to play well together.
Hate to say it but I think we could get a very good point guard for Al.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Packfish said:


> Which one of our big men do we trade to get the shooter we need ? It's gonna happen


Jefferson or Milsap, whichever you can get the most value for. My vote would be for Jefferson. I had high hopes for Jefferson but he has been a pretty big letdown. Milsap has proven himself with the Jazz more than Jefferson has.



Catherder said:


> The jury is still definitely out as to whether Okur will return to anywhere near the form he was or even return to servicability at all next season.


The jury is in. Okur is finished. He will never get back to NBA level playing form after the injury he sustained. His biggest value to the Jazz now is as a mentor for Kanter, and because the Jazz cant just trade him when he tore his achilles while trying to play through an injury to help the Jazz in the playoffs.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One more thing to ask before sending off a big is this. Who is going to play small forward?
If AK is re-signed, then that would cover us some for the 45-50 games he is available and not injured, but I'm not sure the jazz ought to do that. (does depend on the cost too) Millsap can do it but who else? I've seen Hayward and CJ Miles listed as SF, but to me, they seem to be shooting guards. Jeremy Evans? :| Maybe if Hayward bulks up, he could take some of those SF minutes. That is why I would hold onto Millsap.



Packfish said:


> Hate to say it but I think we could get a very good point guard for Al.


I suppose it depends on who is being offered, but you might have a point. I still think that those type of moves ought to be a year away IMO.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Burks might be able to play the one, we'll have to see. Maybe the Jazz were thinking of possible putting him in there. I think he has a good mentor in Hornacek to teach shooting. Hayward is listed as a SF, I think he could play some at the 3. 

Surrounded by shooters, a slasher/driver like Burks could provide some decent opportunities to play off of him. I say don't sign AK, see how it goes with the current roster through the summer and make a trade for big Al if needed to get a better PG.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

What I have seen of kanter the guys a stud. Burks I think he will spend most of his time at the 1 spot .


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't see the need to trade a big guy this year. I'd start Jefferson and Favors and bring Kanter and Millsap in with the second unit. That gives each of the young guys a veteran to play with. It also leaves the Jazz with someone on the floor at all times that the team can call upon for points.

Point guard is a question mark. Devin Harris was an All-Star two years ago, but he was playing run and gun with Dallas. That is probably a style that suits his speed. He is one of the fastest guards in the league. He was All-American at Wisconsin, though, and they slow the ball down. The difference is that Wisconsin keeps some long range shooters on hand for their guard to penetrate and dish out to. Utah lacks consistent shooters at the wing position and it just kills their offense. Hopefully Hayward will continue to develop and then he'll be that guy. 

I think the offense will need to be tweaked to get the most out of the guardline of Harris and Burks. They are both speedsters without much of an outside shot. Sometimes you've got to let your horses run...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

They were talking about a rumor on the news last night of a possible trade with the Sixers. Either Big Al or maybe Millsap for Andre Iguadala. 

Hmmm. -Ov-


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I see they signed Miles for another year


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Catherder said:


> One more thing to ask before sending off a big is this. Who is going to play small forward?


Gordon Hayward. The Jazz have a young but very talented nucleus of players in Hayward, Favors, and now Kanter. The best thing the Jazz can do next season is get them as much playing time as possible to let them develop. Veteran players like AK, Milsap and Jefferson may not like coming off the bench or losing minutes to these younger players, but they are the future of the franchise and the Jazz should be looking to the future if they are going to be rebuilding.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Kanter could be the next Karl Malone...he already likes rassling.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Kanter could be the next Karl Malone...he already likes rassling.


:lol: So who is going to be his wrestling partner? :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

jahan said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > Kanter could be the next Karl Malone...he already likes rassling.
> ...


Ron "Metta World Peace" Artest seems like the Dennis Rodman of today. Wouldn't surprise me one bit if he got in the ring.


----------

